

BigText Makes Text Big, a Typography jQuery Plugin - zachleat
http://www.zachleat.com/web/2011/01/11/bigtext-makes-text-big/

======
craftsman
Heheh, that's pretty cool. What's really cool is to do the opening crawl of
the original Star Wars in it (with soundtrack). If I had screencast foo right
now, I'd do it... Anyone?

